# Topics > Sport > Multi-sport robot event, robot competition >  CYBATHLON, championship for robot-assisted parathletes, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Organiser - ETH Zurich 

Website - cybathlon.ethz.ch

youtube.com/CYBATHLONETH

vimeo.com/user122873659

facebook.com/cybathlon

twitter.com/cybathlon

linkedin.com/company/cybathlon

instagram.com/cybathlon_eth_zurich

Cybathlon on Wikipedia

Head of Communication, strategy, and teams - Annegret Kern

----------


## Airicist

Cybathlon Trailer

Published on Mar 10, 2014




> The Cybathlon is a championship for racing pilots with disabilities (i.e. parathletes) who are using advanced assistive devices including robotic technologies. The competitions are comprised by different disciplines that apply the most modern powered knee prostheses, wearable arm prostheses, powered exoskeletons, powered wheelchairs, electrically stimulated muscles and novel brain-computer interfaces. The assistive devices can include commercially available products provided by companies, but also prototypes developed by research labs. There will be two medals for each competition, one for the pilot, who is driving the device, and one for the provider of the device. The event is organized on behalf of the Swiss National Competence Center of Research in Robotics (NCCR Robotics). 
> 
> The main objectives of the Cybathlon are 1) to promote the development of novel assistive systems and reinforce the scientific exchange, 2) to improve the public awareness about the challenges and opportunities of assistive technologies, and 3)
> to enable pilots with disabilities to compete in races, making this a unique event.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Introducing the Cybathlon"

by Linda Seward, NCCR
March 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Cybathlon 2016 Trailer 

Published on Apr 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bionic athletes compete in disciplines drawn from everyday life"

by ETH Zurich
May 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Cybathlon 2016: Official Trailer

Published on Nov 17, 2015




> In 21 countries across the globe, hundreds of people are preparing for Cybathlon 2016, where cutting edge robotic assistive technologies will help people with disabilities to compete in a series of races.
> 
> Cybathlon 2016 is organised by ETH Zurich and will showcase six disciplines: BCI Race Functional Electrical Stimulation (FES) Bike Race Powered Arm Prosthesis Race Powered Leg Prosthesis Race Powered Exoskeleton Race Powered Wheelchair Race

----------


## Airicist

Cybathlon 2016: Powered Exoskeleton Race

Published on Nov 17, 2015




> We proudly present the Powered Exoskeleton Race in a video filmed at the Cybathlon rehearsal event in summer 2015. This video features team ReWalk who come from Germany.

----------


## Airicist

Cybathlon 2016: Powered Arm Prosthesis Race

Published on Nov 17, 2015




> We proudly present the Powered Arm Prosthesis Race in a video filmed at the Cybathlon rehearsal event in summer 2015. This video features the team MASS Impact, who come from Canada.

----------


## Airicist

Cybathlon 2016: Powered Wheelchair Race

Published on Nov 17, 2015




> We proudly present the Powered Wheelchair Race in a video filmed at the Cybathlon rehearsal event in summer 2015. This video features the team Scalevo, who come from Switzerland.

----------


## Airicist

Training for the Cybathlon, the World's First Cyborg Olympics

Published on Dec 23, 2015




> At the inaugural Cybathlon in October 2016, people with disabilities will use sophisticated technologies to compete in a variety of futuristic sporting events. It’s the first ever cyborg Olympics, in which the potential of human-machine collaborations will be on full display. In the bike race, athletes with paralyzed legs will use nerve stimulation systems to power up their dormant leg muscles and push their feet against the bike pedals.
> 
> "Feature BiomedicalBionics Get Ready for the World’s First Cyborg Olympics"
> At the Zurich games, people with disabilities will use robotics to go for the gold
> 
> by Eliza Strickland
> December 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Cybathlon 2016: BCI Race

Published on Jan 8, 2016




> Join the Brain Computer Interface (BCI) Race at the first International Cybathlon in October 2016 in Zurich, Switzerland. Organised by ETH Zurich, Cybathlon 2016 is a competition where cutting edge robotic assistive technologies will help people with disabilities to compete in a series of races.
> 
> We proudly present the Brain Computer Interface (BCI) Race in a video filmed at the Cybathlon rehearsal event in summer 2015. This video features the team WHi-BCI, who come from Italy.

----------


## Airicist

Cybathlon 2016: FES Bike Race

Published on Jan 14, 2016




> Join the Powered Wheelchair Race at the first International Cybathlon in October 2016 in Zurich, Switzerland. Organised by ETH Zurich, Cybathlon 2016 is a competition where cutting edge robotic assistive technologies will help people with disabilities to compete in a series of races.
> 
> We proudly present the Functional Electrical Stimulation (FES) Bike Race in a video filmed at the Cybathlon rehearsal event in summer 2015. This video features the team SydneyAustralia who come from Australia.

----------


## Airicist

Cybathlon 2016: Powered Leg Prosthesis Race

Published on Jan 27, 2016




> Join the Powered Leg Prosthesis Race at the first International Cybathlon in October 2016 in Zurich, Switzerland. Organised by ETH Zurich, Cybathlon 2016 is a competition where cutting edge robotic assistive technologies will help people with disabilities to compete in a series of races.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cybathlon: A bionics competition for people with disabilities"

by Robert Riener
September 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

What is the Cybathlon?

Published on Sep 13, 2016




> Human and machine become one for birth of the Cybathlon
> Engadget R+D [presents Superhumans: Inside the world's first cyborg games - Episode 1

----------


## Airicist

Slalom, Slalom, and more Slalom...training for the Cybathlon

Published on Sep 13, 2016




> He did the slalom so many times that he started to get bored. Go figure, he's walking for the first time in many years and already he's bored. "Okay Mark, challenge accepted. Tomorrow you're doing stairs."
> Mark, who is paralyzed, is training for the Cybathlon. The Slalom is one of the 6 tasks. In this video, the overhead tether is only to catch Mark if he loses his balance. He is operating on battery power and controlling the exoskeleton with button presses with his right hand.

----------


## Airicist

Team Cleveland wants to bring home the gold from the Cybathlon

Published on Sep 20, 2016




> Team Cleveland's implanted technology has helped people with spinal cord injuries stand, walk and ride bikes again. Now, they're hoping to win the gold in the Functional Electrical Stimulation bike race at the Cybathlon:
> 
> "A bike accident left him paralyzed; electricity let him ride again"
> Superhumans: Inside the world's first cyborg games - Episode 2
> 
> by Mona Lalwani
> September 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Meet the people behind the robotic arms and legs of the Cybathlon

Published on Sep 27, 2016




> Superhumans: Inside the world's first cyborg games - Episode 3
> Lukas Kalemba from Ossur (Iceland) and Claudia Breidbach from Touch Bionics (Scotland/Germany) will use powered prosthetics at the Cybathlon in Zurich next month.
> Lukas will pilot an experimental prototype to compete in the leg prosthetics race, while Claudia will showcase a multi-articulating bionic hand in the arm prosthetics race:
> 
> "Powered prosthetics turn mundane tasks into monumental feats"
> Superhumans: Inside the world's first cyborg games - Episode 3
> 
> by Mona Lalwani
> September 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

IHMC Powered Exo Cybathlon Full Course Practice Run

Published on Sep 29, 2016




> This is a practice run of the full Cybathlon Powered Exoskeleton Course. IHMC will be competing in the Powered Exoskeleton Race on October 8, 2016 in Zurich, Switzerland. The race consists of 6 tasks with a 10-minute time limit. We are skipping one of the tasks, so this video shows only 5. Mark, our, pilot, who is paralyzed with a spinal cord injury, is fully controlling the exoskeleton. The tether is only for fall protection and to log controller data. The total time to complete the 5 is 8:54.

----------


## Airicist

ReWalk has built a stair-climbing exoskeleton, enabling a paralyzed man to walk again

Published on Oct 4, 2016

"Pushing the limits of exoskeleton technology at the Cybathlon"
Superhumans: Inside the world's first cyborg games - Episode 4

by Mona Lalwani
October 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Cybathlon 2016: highlights

Published on Oct 14, 2016




> Enjoy impressions of the world’s first Cybathlon 2016 in Switzerland. Organised by ETH Zurich.

----------


## Airicist

The first Cybathlon pushed the limits of bionic technology

Published on Oct 20, 2016




> Superhumans: Inside the world's first cyborg games - Episode 5

----------


## Airicist

TeamBruBotics Cybathlon Aftermovie

Published on Oct 25, 2016




> The 2016 Cybathlon: what an adventure it has been for #TeamBruBotics! A behind the scenes look of what happened on 8 October 2016 in Zurich...

----------


## Airicist

Cybathlon 2016 - Inside the competition

Published on Dec 2, 2016




> Cybathlon provides a platform for the development of novel assistive technologies that are useful for daily life. Through the organisation of the Cybathlon we want to remove barriers between people with disabilities, the public and technology developers.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 20, 2016




> The Cybathlon’s functional electrical stimulation (FES) bike race requires the human body and cutting-edge technology to work in tandem. During the race, implanted electrodes sent pulses of electricity into the nerves of bikers' legs to control muscles. With the right pattern of electrical pulses, paralyzed legs pushed on the bike pedals for the gold. 
> 
> Electrodes jolt paralyzed legs into action in bike race at the the cyborg olympics


"The Cyborg Olympics: In Bike Race, Electrodes Jolt Paralyzed Legs Into Action"

by Eliza Strickland
October 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Video game racing with your brain

Published on Dec 20, 2016




> The Brain-Computer Interface Race at Cybathlon 2016: In the “BrainRunners” game, developed specifically for the Cybathlon’s BCI event, the pilots used three different mental commands to hurry their avatars down the track.


"At the World's First Cybathlon, Proud Cyborg Athletes Raced for the Gold"

by Eliza Strickland
October 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Exoskeleton racing in at Cybathlon 2016

Published on Dec 20, 2016




> In this race, cyborg competitors strapped themselves into their robotic suits and took off.

----------


## Airicist

CYBATHLON Wheelchair Series in Japan

Streamed live May 4, 2019




> LIVE from the Culttz Kawasaki in Japan – join us for the first CYBATHLON Series in the discipline “Powered Wheelchair Race”. Teams from Japan, Hong Kong, Russia and Switzerland will compete on the new obstacle courses. More about the Series organised by the CYBATHLON Wheelchair Series Japan Organizing Committee and supported by the Swiss Embassy can be found on our website.

----------


## Airicist

Official trailer: get ready for CYBATHLON September 2020

Mar 12, 2020




> The CYBATHLON is a competition that consciously focuses on everyday tasks. We’re also building the bridge between everyday life and competition with our trailer “CYBATHLON returns in 2020”. 
> A big thanks to the following teams, pilots and athletes for their support (in order of appearance): 
> Elena Kratter, PluSport athlete and CYBATHLON test pilot 
> Team IHMC (Florida, USA) with pilot Mark Daniel
> Team SoftHand Pro (Genova and Pisa, Italy) with Maria Rosanna Fossati
> Team SwissLimbs (Sementina, Switzerland) – footage from production in Uganda
> All teams, who participated in CYBATHLON 2016 
> Zurich University of the Arts (ZHdK) for developing BrainRunners, the BCI Race of the CYBATHLON 2016 in cooperation of ETH Zurich, Switzerland
> Team Scewo AG (Winterthur, Switzerland) with test pilot Basil Dias
> ...

----------


## Airicist

"Inside Cybathlon, with Anni Kern"

interview by Kate Zhou
February 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Announcement CYBATHLON 2024

Nov 2, 2021




> ETH Zurich’s unique non-profit project continues! From 25 to 27 October 2024, the third edition of the CYBATHLON will take place in a global format. To the original six disciplines, two more are added: a race using smart visual assistive technologies and a race using assistive robots. As a platform, CYBATHLON challenges teams from around the world to develop everyday assistive technologies for, and in collaboration with, people with disabilities.

----------

